# HELP



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 25, 2010)

My father has my router set to deny internet access to my computer past nine thirty at night every night. It's a linksys, the network is from dish, hughesnet. the connection has geeksquad in the name. the page to access the router requests username and password.

Can you help me get around this mess???

-Midnight Slayer


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

He is basically asking for a way to get past the user and pass to the router to get into the settings... Any ideas?


----------



## Runefox (Feb 25, 2010)

You probably won't be able to get the username and password for it, but while I'm sure I'm contributing to the delinquency of a minor, here, it might be possible to get past it - _without tipping anyone off_ - by changing your MAC address. But as for how? That depends on what operating system your computer is running.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 25, 2010)

If you can get the username, then the standard password is "admin"


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 25, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> My father has my router set to deny internet access to my computer past nine thirty at night every night. It's a linksys, the network is from dish, hughesnet. the connection has geeksquad in the name. the page to access the router requests username and password.
> 
> Can you help me get around this mess???
> 
> -Midnight Slayer



Heres a way, find the fucking password.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 25, 2010)

Or it can be "administrator"


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You probably won't be able to get the username and password for it, but while *I'm sure I'm contributing to the delinquency of a minor*, here, it might be possible to get past it - _without tipping anyone off_ - by changing your MAC address. But as for how? That depends on what operating system your computer is running.


*So? *
He is running Windows 7. Also, it's his dad's router, and he got the restrictions for being on the webz for too many hours a day... Any ideas on how to use something like brute force to get in?


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

1. Install keylogger
2. When it it time for it to log off, ask him to enter the info on your laptop so you can do homework for 5 - 10 more minutes
3. Have password
4. Use whenever you want


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Takun said:


> 1. Install keylogger
> 2. When it it time for it to log off, ask him to enter the info on your laptop so you can do homework for 5 - 10 more minutes
> 3. Have password
> 4. Use whenever you want


That's a damn good idea!


----------



## Runefox (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *So? *


Ethics. Look it up.



> Also, it's his dad's router, and *he got the restrictions for being on the webz for too many hours a day*... Any ideas on how to use something like brute force to get in?


Again, ethics. Also, brute force isn't viable. Don't bother.

Also, won't his dad just figure out that he's on the internet past curfew eventually anyway? What happens then? Cut the wire? Change the wireless password and kick him off the network?



> Install keylogger


Not a good idea for so many reasons. But hey, I'm sure it'd be swell to have you come back asking if Antivirus 2010 is a good antivirus and why your computer keeps giving you popups every few seconds.  Oh, even better would be if you got cut off by your ISP because your computer got turned into an e-mail SPAM bot or other internet zombie. I'm sure your dad would love to find out that you got your entire home blown off the internet because you downloaded a loaded keylogger just so you could figure out the router password to get around a curfew.



> He is running Windows 7.


OK. Since I'm sure I've already mentioned the "fix" and I'd totally rather you guys do it this way than grab a keylogger (hey, you might even learn something), I'll explain it.

Click on the Network icon in the system tray; In this example, it's to the right of the volume icon. Click on "Open Network and Sharing Center"; You'll see this window. Click on Change Adapter Settings and you'll get a window like this. You should see at least one connection - Find the one for your connection (remember which Network it said had Internet Access when you clicked on the network icon?), right-click it and click Properties. This window appears. Click Configure, then go to the Advanced tab and find the Network Address listing. There won't be anything here; Hold the Windows key and hit R; In the box that appears, type cmd and hit OK. You'll get a command prompt. Type *ipconfig /all* - Scroll up to the adapter you're looking for. It should be called the same as the one you hit properties for earlier. The Physical Address portion is what you're looking for. Type that into the window you opened earlier, and make a slight change. You can use any number, and any letter from A to F. Hit OK/Apply down through, then restart your computer. You should be outside of the block.


----------



## Nollix (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes. Reach age 18 and move away from your dear nurturing parents.
Or, failing that, kill them and then kill yourself. The latter would be nice too. Please?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

Move out.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are a minor and that is the rule your father has decided to place on your use of HIS internet, then you have to abide by it.  When you purchase your own connection, then you can do with it as you wish.

My suggestion would be rather than trying to find some unethical way around legitimate rules, try talking to him and negotiating better hours or prove to him that you don't require restrictions.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 26, 2010)

We're also assuming that his modem isn't a router (as so many are these days) and that the block isn't on the modem.

In any case, since Geek Squad apparently set it up, I suspect your parents are clueless in these matters. (I mean, Geek Squad? Really?) How does the old saying go... "Knowledge is power." I was never blocked or limited on the 'net as a kid because I _was_ Geek Squad in my family. 

I suggest getting your own router and learning how they work.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> 1. Install keylogger
> 2. When it it time for it to log off, ask him to enter the info on your laptop so you can do homework for 5 - 10 more minutes
> 3. Have password
> 4. Use whenever you want



 You know, that might be simple but thats what I'm supposed to be telling people, I'm the one who does that stuff around here.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 26, 2010)

Take this for what this is, if you do break that password don't let your father know that you know or your screwed.


----------



## Nollix (Feb 26, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> You know, that might be simple but thats what I'm supposed to be telling people, I'm the one who does that stuff around here.



And people said you weren't a script kiddie.


----------



## Greykitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Suck it up till you are of legal age to move out then get your own interwebs connection, or try bargaining with your dad to extend your hours a bit.  There's always a reason for what parents do and it's usually a good one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> My father has my router set to deny internet access to my computer past nine thirty at night every night. It's a linksys, the network is from dish, hughesnet. the connection has geeksquad in the name. the page to access the router requests username and password.
> 
> Can you help me get around this mess???
> 
> -Midnight Slayer



9.9 

Phhht. That's nothing. 

My parents password lock my computer and hide my X-box power cord. I can't get it back without specifically asking for it, and even then it's just as likely they'll say "no." 

They also take my laptop at night, but I can usually go retrieve it if I'm ninja enough. 

Guest account has gotten me onto one of my computers (I have one at my dad's house, one at my mom's) and I also have a password reset disk in case my dad figures that out. Those are useful, though it's sorta a one-shot deal. 

As for your particular problem: I'm not really sure. I'm not a computer expert or anything, so I don't know if a different log in or some such would bypass. A safe bet might be trying to figure out how to change the settings. My dad always forgot that once he logged me in, I could change the password myself. I don't know what the case is with this particular password lock, but something like that might work. If he has a separate, administrator account which he uses and which sets the password, try to find a reason for him to log you in as the admin. Say a certain program requires an admin account to run or some such.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Ethics. Look it up.
> 
> 
> Again, ethics. Also, brute force isn't viable. Don't bother.
> ...




9_9 

http://download.cnet.com/AllInOne-Keylogger/3000-2132_4-11028498.html


----------



## Runefox (Feb 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> 9_9



Whatever. Your method is unethical and, ultimately? Detectable. Dad goes in one day and figures out changes have been made to the router's config he didn't make, makes them again, they get changed again, puts two and two together and cuts the cord altogether and worse stuff happens.

But oh, well, they've probably gone your route, so whatever.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, if he's on Hughes Net, then he has restricted internet usage.  Standard is 7GB a month, moving window, not reset.  His dad probably put the restriction for a reason.  It has limited usage like WildBlue (my connection)  If he's allowed free range, he can actually cost his family a good deal of money.  Unlike Wildblue, Hughes charges you for any overuse.  WB just slows down your connection speed.

Look OP, move out if you don't like the rules.  Or pay for your own internet.  That's what I did when I was in HS and I felt that I should have unlimted internet.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Whatever. Your method is unethical and, ultimately? Detectable. Dad goes in one day and figures out changes have been made to the router's config he didn't make, makes them again, they get changed again, puts two and two together and cuts the cord altogether and worse stuff happens.
> 
> But oh, well, they've probably gone your route, so whatever.



Yar, this.  Trust me, speaking as an old person, you're far, FAR more likely to do better discussing it logically and maturely with your father than to try and subvert the system.  Put yourself in HIS shoes a moment and think about it - what would make you both more proud of, and less suspicious of your son?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hm. You all make very good points...



Taasla said:


> *Actually, if he's on Hughes Net, then he has restricted internet usage.  Standard is 7GB a month, moving window, not reset.  His dad probably put the restriction for a reason.*  It has limited usage like WildBlue (my connection)  If he's allowed free range, he can actually cost his family a good deal of money.  Unlike Wildblue, Hughes charges you for any overuse.  WB just slows down your connection speed.


I really never thought of that... Wow. I have Comcast internet (unlimited usage), and our household average is 3GB in just 50 _hours. _>_>


----------



## Remy (Feb 26, 2010)

It's probably there for a reason.

Here's what you do, ask to split the 'net bill with your parents (since you use it too) I have Comcast, which is...45$ a month I think? Parents and I split the bill cos we both make use of it (Me more so than them but they don't stick me with the bill.) 

Or you know,

MOVE THE F OUT IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE RULES.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2010)

Given what was probably cropped out of the pic used to make your avatar I'm surprised you're still allowed on the internet at all.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Whatever. Your method is unethical and, ultimately? Detectable. Dad goes in one day and figures out changes have been made to the router's config he didn't make, makes them again, they get changed again, puts two and two together and cuts the cord altogether and worse stuff happens.
> 
> But oh, well, they've probably gone your route, so whatever.




I cared not for ethics.  I simply was telling them an easy way to do it.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hm. You all make very good points...
> 
> I really never thought of that... Wow. I have Comcast internet (unlimited usage), and our household average is 3GB in just 50 _hours. _>_>



Yup.  One of my students hooked up his XBL while on Hughes without his parents' knowledge.  He went over the limit and they got stuck with a $800 internet bill.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 26, 2010)

So many answers @.@
thanks guys ^^
i do hear your points, RuneFox, because Dad probably would notice
if i changed the settings.
hmmm.... 
this is frustrating. 
I'm still in highschool, so i can't really move out or get a job that would support me if i moved out... at least i don't know how to. plus i expect my parents to help me through college...
see, the problem is that i have asked him in the past, and he won't budge. idk... i just wanna use the internet up untill i go to bed, which is alot later than when the router locks me out......
But thanks again for the responses, guys.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 26, 2010)

Taasla said:


> Actually, if he's on Hughes Net, then he has restricted internet usage.  Standard is 7GB a month, moving window, not reset.  His dad probably put the restriction for a reason.  It has limited usage like WildBlue (my connection)  If he's allowed free range, he can actually cost his family a good deal of money.  Unlike Wildblue, Hughes charges you for any overuse.  WB just slows down your connection speed.
> 
> Look OP, move out if you don't like the rules.  Or pay for your own internet.  That's what I did when I was in HS and I felt that I should have unlimted internet.



this scares me...  how does one go over the limit? downloading alot of things? or being on the internet for a long time? i just go to 4chan, inb4 rules 1 and 2, and Facebook, and sometimes i watch anime....


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Given what was probably cropped out of the pic used to make your avatar I'm surprised you're still allowed on the internet at all.



I'm not into yiff. the pic is actually innocent.
http://www.gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=504737


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 26, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> You know, that might be simple but thats what I'm supposed to be telling people, I'm the one who does that stuff around here.



nice avatar. looks like moot


----------



## Runefox (Feb 26, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> this scares me...  how does one go over the limit? downloading alot of things? or being on the internet for a long time? i just go to 4chan, inb4 rules 1 and 2, and Facebook, and sometimes i watch anime....



Well, everything you look at on the internet, even just sending messages over MSN and such, uses up bandwidth. Every picture on, say, 4chan, is likely around 100KB in size (with 5-10KB _per thumbnail_ whenever you load a page). A Youtube video is usually in around the 20-50MB mark, give or take depending on the quality and length; Full-length anime episodes are likely to fall in around 100MB-300MB, depending again on what the quality and length is. When actually downloading something, the size of the download itself is a chunk you've taken out of your monthly allowance.

Just so you know:

1KB = 1,024 bytes
1MB = 1,024KB
1GB = 1,024MB

If your connection has a 7GB cap, then you'd have 7,340,032KB allowance per month (which, if you dedicated to watching anime, means about 71 episodes on the high side, 23 on the low). That quickly dwindles when you're looking at a lot of images, and especially when you're streaming a lot of videos.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 26, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> this scares me...  how does one go over the limit? downloading alot of things? or being on the internet for a long time? i just go to 4chan, inb4 rules 1 and 2, and Facebook, and sometimes i watch anime....



It's exactly as Runefox said.  Every page you load counts, every moment on IM, everything.  Even your Windows updates that you have to download.  You should have been given a page where you can check your usage like WildBlue.

Watching videos of any kind will wear you down and fast.  Since you're on a moving window like me, the best way to get your meter to go down fast is to not use the internet AT ALL for a couple of days.  That way as the window continues along, high usage days are getting replaced with low usage days.

Admittedly, I had the internet restrictions removed from me when I was your age when I paid for the service entirely by myself.  Before that?  Yup, I had to have it shut off after 3 hours of use.  It sucks now, but your parents hopefully will ease up on you when you go to college.  Honestly?  I really don't suggest you do anything that will break their trust in you.  I did the same thing to my mother, and I had the PC removed from my room for the remainder of my time here until I moved off to college.

WB didn't tell us anything about the limit until we hit the cap and had our speed reduced.  The same happened to my student (who is also in highschool), and he didn't know they had a usage limit until his parents got the bill.

Edit:  Here's a link explaining how you should be able to check your usage.  It also seems there is a downloadable tool that can monitor it for you, too, but I'm not sure if you need permission to install anything on the pc.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> this scares me...  how does one go over the limit? downloading alot of things? or being on the internet for a long time? i just go to 4chan, inb4 rules 1 and 2, and Facebook, and sometimes i watch anime....


Just an FYI, Try not to double (or quadruple) post...  Yeah, everything you see in the browser is downloaded onto your system into a temp folder, so it uses up bandwidth. My family uses comcast, which has UNLIMITED usage, and we use 4GB of usage in 60 HOURS. We use the net too much...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

Taasla said:


> It's exactly as Runefox said.  Every page you load counts, every moment on IM, everything.  Even your Windows updates that you have to download.  You should have been given a page where you can check your usage like WildBlue.
> 
> Watching videos of any kind will wear you down and fast.  Since you're on a moving window like me, the best way to get your meter to go down fast is to not use the internet AT ALL for a couple of days.  That way as the window continues along, high usage days are getting replaced with low usage days.
> 
> ...





Thanks man! 
i downloaded it, and it said no hughesnet modem found.... so i think i may have a different internet provider or whatever.... does that mean i might not have a cap? or do all of them have a cap?


Oh yes and Seriman, where is said Temp folder? i have my browser set to not keep ANY stuff. is it called Temp? i'm gonna do a search for it right now... b/c if dad finds all the weird pron.... it's gonna be awkward. i dont even care about getting in trouble.... b/c i wont.... he doesnt care about pron.... it's just gonna be really awkward. "Oh! Son! looks like you've grown up now.... My are you a kinky one!.... At least you like girls, right? that's good enough for me! whatever floats your boat!"
me: ;_;


----------



## Runefox (Feb 27, 2010)

CCleaner is probably what you want to use to get rid of those files. Incredibly easy to use and it'll free up wasted space, too.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

Runefox said:


> CCleaner is probably what you want to use to get rid of those files. Incredibly easy to use and it'll free up wasted space, too.



^^ thanks, dude!!!!!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ^^ thanks, dude!!!!!



I'd suggest getting the slim version without the toolbar.

You could argue that if you keep clearing your temp files your bandwidth usage will go up if you're often going to the same sites since all the content will be re-downloaded.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'd suggest getting the slim version without the toolbar.
> 
> You could argue that if you keep clearing your temp files your bandwidth usage will go up if you're often going to the same sites since all the content will be re-downloaded.



you do have a good point.
for the most part, i'm gonna use it right after hentai/doujin,
b/c i dont want to be embarrassed in front of my dad....
as for bandwidth.... i still need to figure out who gives my
family internet, and then after that if it has a cap on how much 
one can use per month. i thought it was hughesnet, (we live in the boonies, so we get dish, and our modem says that on the side,) 
but when i downloaded a meter supplied by them to gauge how much i'm using it said it didnt detect a hughesnet modem... so we must have a different service.
Thanks for the posts/help.
i will return


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> you do have a good point.
> for the most part, i'm gonna use it right after hentai/doujin,
> b/c i dont want to be embarrassed in front of my dad....
> as for bandwidth.... i still need to figure out who gives my
> ...



If you're really paranoid you could get a portable version of firefox to put on a USB disk and do all your porn mongling on there instead :]


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If you're really paranoid you could get a portable version of firefox to put on a USB disk and do all your porn mongling on there instead :]



ha ^^ maybe i'll try that.
at one point i did have a flashdrive where i kept all my saved pron... so it seems legit... hmmm


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ha ^^ maybe i'll try that.
> at one point i did have a flashdrive where i kept all my saved pron... so it seems legit... hmmm


I use a flash drive to store all my furry pics. I don't care about my history that much, though my folks would most likely shit a chicken if they saw it... And yeah, if you delete all of the cookies off of your computer, it will have to continually re-download them... I suggest taking the spyware cookies off, and clearing your history using the browser UI. Maybe you should ask your dad who your ISP is? He would probably just plain-out tell you, as long as you're not acting suspicious... XD


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I use a flash drive to store all my furry pics. I don't care about my history that much, though my folks would most likely shit a chicken if they saw it... And yeah, if you delete all of the cookies off of your computer, it will have to continually re-download them... I suggest taking the spyware cookies off, and clearing your history using the browser UI. Maybe you should ask your dad who your ISP is? He would probably just plain-out tell you, as long as you're not acting suspicious... XD



yeah i think i'll do that.
wanna skype?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> yeah i think i'll do that.
> wanna skype?


Of course!


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2010)

Firefox has paranoid browsing now like Chrome.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is so many kinds of messed up lol


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> This thread is so many kinds of messed up lol



why?


----------



## Taasla (Feb 27, 2010)

If you live out in the middle of nowhere, then it probably really is HughesNet.  We only have Wildblue because we live out in the middle of nowhere, too.

And Firefox has a stealth mode.


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

I dunno.. Buy a portable internet stick and pay for it yourself. I dont think they show up on local networks.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh how late to the party I am.  The keylogger suggestion is the quickest and easiest way to panic the total ever lovin' crap out of your parents if they have any sort of Internet security application installed, and they won't believe anything but the worst if they were gullible enough to let Geek Squad be in the same room with any of your family's equipment.



Kairuk said:


> I dunno.. Buy a portable internet stick and pay for it yourself. I dont think they show up on local networks.



What's a portable Internet stick?  If you mean something like Verizon's wireless dongle, it has several limitations, the worst of which would be a contract requirement, which means being of legal age to enter a contract.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Oh how late to the party I am.  The keylogger suggestion is the quickest and easiest way to panic the total ever lovin' crap out of your parents if they have any sort of Internet security application installed, and they won't believe anything but the worst if they were gullible enough to let Geek Squad be in the same room with any of your family's equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a portable Internet stick?  If you mean something like Verizon's wireless dongle, it has several limitations, the worst of which would be a contract requirement, which means being of legal age to enter a contract.



yeah... i think i'm just gonna try to find out where my dad wrote the password and username to the device's page, so i can get in, and turn off the  time based lock thing. Actually, i've tried brute forcing the thing since it's password guarded or whatever... but i dont know how to work the program i downloaded, so i probably did nothing.....


----------

